# Graphtec CE5000-60 / Robomaster - machine acts like it wants to cut then just stops



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

O.K. I'm going to start over. Apparently I'm not giving enough information. Just pressed for time to get some items cut. I bought a new Graphtec CE5000-60 cutting plotter last week. It came with Robo Master and I also have Corel. I have created a name in which I would like to cut for a back of a t-shirt. I have gone through all of the steps and the machine acts like it wants to cut then just stops. The name is FLUREY in college black. I want it 2" tall and how ever that works out width wise. This is all new to me. Never worked a cutter nor seen one work so I am in a whole new learning process. Any ideas on what maybe is going wrong? Thanks. Oh and I need someone with a lot of patience. Thanks again


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

is your cutter set to HPGL or GPGL? 





> the machine acts like it wants to cut then just stops


How does the machine indicate what you are describing here? Is the head moving? Does it feed material? Can you cut the test triangle? What condition (pressure, speed, quality) are you using? 

Sounds silly, but did you install the blade?

Call the vendor you purchased the plotter from for setup/support... or http://graphtecusa.com/
They have a support# you can call.


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

GP-GL. It does do a test and it is perfect. It just gives me a little hmmm like it is going to work then quits. And yes LOL I did install the blade. Good question though! I worked with support yesterday and we had the same problems. We got it to cut then I typed my information in today and same thing happened. I will look at the website you just posted and see if I can find anything there. What would you use for settings for this. I will have to look it up and I am slow. Thanks. Kathy


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If you are designing in Coral and using the plugin for robo master to cut your design, you can adjust the size to anything you would like. It may not be the size that you designed it in in coral.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

if it is cutting your test triangle fine then do not mess with adjusting the condition settings. 

Are you using the RoboMaster or the Corel Cutting Master (I prefer this)? 

Can you swap USB cables??
Does it do the same thing in either program?


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm just trying to get a quick cut off of Robo Master first. I will need to train a little more with Corel.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

did you get the problem solved? I bought a graphtec a few months ago along with a couple other machines. I have had problems with the other two and am barely getting around to using my cutter. Right now it does the test cut fine but when I load an image to cut it says "mark error cancel" then stops.


----------



## personalitees2 (Feb 3, 2009)

I am using Corel Draw X5. Was never able to figure out Robo Master Pro. I have been to busy to figure it out so hopefully one day I will because I have had a lot of problems keeping Corel Draw running all of the time too. Good luck!


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

It's a setting issue I think. Just need to figure out the setting. I'm looking at the manual and tried calling and emailing graphtec. I received a pdf with trouble shooting that wasn't what I needed.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Not sure what problems your having. I design in AI and design everything in proportion. Then I use the robo plug-in to cut. I can resize my design and cut different color vinyl (if thats the way I design it) with no problems. I like using the robo. I can preview my cut, set weed lines, and mirror image all from there. I have no problems at all. Nice program.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Go into corel draw and make your letters. Then go to the view menu and select wireframe. Then go to the launcher menu (that little rocket ship) and at the bottom will be your cutter. Click there. You will have to mirror your letters first, though, unless you can figure out how to mirror stuff inside the cutter software (it's there, but I keep forgetting how I found it). Then wait till it loads and then click "send" and it should start cutting away for you.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> Not sure what problems your having. I design in AI and design everything in proportion. Then I use the robo plug-in to cut. I can resize my design and cut different color vinyl (if thats the way I design it) with no problems. I like using the robo. I can preview my cut, set weed lines, and mirror image all from there. I have no problems at all. Nice program.


I'm using the cutting master program. This program seems similar to what your talking about. I just can't get started. as soon as I design the image to be cut and create the registration marks etc the cutter attemps to read the registration marks. So it seems but then just says "Mark Error Cancel". That's as far as I get.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

rescalona said:


> I'm using the cutting master program. This program seems similar to what your talking about. I just can't get started. as soon as I design the image to be cut and create the registration marks etc the cutter attemps to read the registration marks. So it seems but then just says "Mark Error Cancel". That's as far as I get.


Maybe don't add the registration marks. You really don't need them if all you're doing is cutting out letters.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If your just cutting vinyl, no reg marks. If your cutting transfers, make sure that your margins are large enough. Try 1-1/2" top and bottom. I don't cut transfers for darks and dont need them for JPSS so I can't say for sure.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

lben said:


> Maybe don't add the registration marks. You really don't need them if all you're doing is cutting out letters.


So do I need the rectangle or square around the image. most of what I'm doing will be for jerseys. Names & Numbers. I haven't looked into the transfers yet.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

If your doing roll vinyl. the square or rectangle around your design is the weed border. It will only cut if you have the box checked. It makes it easier to weed. You can also move the weed border away from the design.


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

ok so are you familiar with the "mark error" message. Will I get rid of that by taking out the registration marks?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I just remember getting that same message. I had no clue what it meant, so I stopped trying to put registration marks on stuff. I also only go through corel draw because that is how it works best for me. Their software was confusing me.


----------



## mrvixx (Jan 13, 2009)

"Mark Error" is because it is trying to read registration marks on the vinyl itself. If you are not doing a print and cut you do not need to add registration marks on your file. just create your images and send to cutter. no need to make a border on Corel or Illustrator. If you want a weed border or vert or horiz. cut lines you can do it from the cutting software. you can also mirror by clicking on the button with the "F".


----------



## rescalona (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks. Yeah I took out the registration marks and it worked fine. Thanks everyone


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome! Glad we could help. Now that your cutter is working you'll really enjoy it. I love mine.


----------

